# MAGNATE Router Bits



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

I was looking for a particular router bit and come across one made by MAGNATE. I've never heard of the brand. Anybody know anything about their bit quality?


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I love magnate. I use their bits for my Legacy Mill, and have no complaints. Shipping can be a little high if just buying one bit, but if you are buying a couple it's not bad.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

JIMMIEM said:


> I was looking for a particular router bit and come across one made by MAGNATE. I've never heard of the brand. Anybody know anything about their bit quality?


Never heard or used them, but they sound good.

Legacy Woodworking

http://www.magnate.net/
Herb


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

The project was done with magnate planing, cove, plunge round-over, and rope twist bits. I can post some close up pictures of the bits when I get home this weekend if you like.

http://www.routerforums.com/kp91s-gallery/103666-quick-fun-project.html#post1372682


----------



## woodie26 (May 31, 2009)

I have used then, good bits!


----------

